# Unbelievable Luck



## Mad MOAI (Apr 1, 2009)

(Darksong, you are banned to whine about your "bad luck" in this thread)

Did you ever have any luck that was so good you couldn't believe it?

I was playing TPMRPG about five minutes ago, and got DarkLugia in exactly half the clicks it would take to be equal to the 1-in-_x_ chance of getting it.

Two minutes later, I got CrystalMew on my first click of Mew's Island.


----------



## Flora (Apr 1, 2009)

Lucky! That's pretty cool.  I got a CrystalMew as well. ^^

As for my own luck...probably catching that Miltank at full health on Colosseum.  (Okay it was with an Ultra Ball but whatever)


----------



## Mewtwo (Apr 1, 2009)

Hmmm... good luck... Well, hmm de dum... Can't think of any. I'm just not a lucky person D=


----------



## Alexi (Apr 1, 2009)

I found a dunsparce in Dark Cave in Crystal yesterday. They weren't swarming. :D

Okay, it *is* a dunsparce, but still. XD

Also finding a shiny vulpix card and another giratina card in my new pack of Platinum cards was pretty lucky too~


----------



## Flora (Apr 1, 2009)

Flora and Ashes said:


> Lucky! That's pretty cool. I got a CrystalMew as well. ^^


Aaaaaaaaaaaaand another.


----------



## Dinru (Apr 12, 2009)

I once caught a Cresselia with a Quick Ball without having ever thrown a single ball at it :D (Okay, apparently there's like a 15% chance of that happening, but still...)

Also, I once found two shiny Hypno in a row~ Didn't catch either, but it's still awesome :D

Last night, I was playing Platinum and I beat Fantina... but not with my Luxio (who had bite), not with my Geodude or my Prinplup or my Drifloon, nor my Ponyta... but the one who finally delivered the finishing blow was my LEVEL 9 HM-SLAVE GEODUDE! I was out of healing items, and it was a fluke of nature that I attacked first and got a critical hit and... :D~

Oh, and once I managed to get a shiny starter~ Pepper the Quilava, you shall always be remembered with fondness  ^w^

And and and I was breeding Ralts and out of the first three I hatched, there was one male with 31s in Attack and Speed and a female with 31 is Special Attack and 29 in Speed :3

There's probably more, but I seem to be a lucky ducky x3


----------



## Tarvos (Apr 12, 2009)

I once fell in love.

Then I fell out of it.


----------



## turbler (Apr 13, 2009)

I got a blister pack (2 platnium tcg packs(newest set)and one crystal guardians pack (so old its illegal in organized play). ) So I'm all "y'know what'd be cool, if I got an EX in crystal guardians, it'd be illegal to play, but for old times sake" (I used to play and then I quit for a year, that year crystal guardians became illegal, and now I'm comin back to the game.) Then I get an EX that I didn't even have before :-P


----------



## Pidgeot (Apr 20, 2009)

Good Luck: Found a Deoxys in a pack of Pokemon cards my friend got me.
Bad Luck: I washed it by mistake.


----------



## Notoriously Unknown (Apr 20, 2009)

I got Pokerus without any cheats on Diamond. A happy day for me. My team is super strong thanks to it. ^.^


----------

